# NPP users, what's your average dose?



## VictorZ06 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm curious as to how you guys dose this stuff.  What's your average dose and duration that you guys use it for?



/V


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 9, 2011)

im on npp right now, i started with 100mg EOD, but i bumped it up to 150mg EOD along with 200mg prop EOD and 40 mg dbol ED. i plan to run it for 10-12 wkz.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently ran 200mg three times weekly for 16 weeks and was very happy with the results. Stacked with 1200mg a week of test e and some tbol and made some good gains without getting too bloated and watery.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 9, 2011)

150 eod right now and loving life. NPP imo is best form of nandrolone


----------



## GMO (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm running 450mg/wk for a duration of 12 weeks...I'm 2 weeks in.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Oct 9, 2011)

What is the advantage of NPP over Deca? Is it just less water retention? Or something else?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 9, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> What is the advantage of NPP over Deca? Is it just less water retention? Or something else?



Less water retention, and much faster acting.  I also get an overall good feeling from it!  

Another plus is if you are one of those guys that doesn't believe in running two 19-nors in the same cycle, NPP can be a solution.  My last run with NPP was in a 20 week cycle.  I ran the NPP for the first 10 weeks, and then switched to tren ace (another 19-nor) until I hit the 20 week mark.  Perhaps one of the best cycles I have ever run.  I was also on a gram of test cyp and EQ.  Hardly any bloat what so ever...but I'm sure the AI helped as well.



/V


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently ran a cycle where I used NPP as a kickstart to Deca.  I ran the NPP for 4 weeks with Dianabol as a kickstart.  Here is what I did.

Test E at 600mgs Wks 1-16  Two injects a week
Deca at 300mgs  Wks 1-14  Two injects a week
NPP at 300mgs  Wks 1-4 injected mon, wed, fri
Dianabol at 30mgs a day wks 1-4

I enjoyed this cycle.  I felt good all the through.  Strength was off the charts.  NPP is a very nice compound.  I think it is a little more potent than standard Nandrolone Decanoate mg for mg due to the shorter ester.  It kicks in fast and leaves quickly too.  Didn't notice if it was less watery due to the other compounds I ran with it but overall I like a lot.  I would run it over Nandrolone Decanoate.  I only had a enough NPP for four wks that is why I decided to run this cycle like I did.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Less water retention, and much faster acting.  I also get an overall good feeling from it!
> 
> Another plus is if you are one of those guys that doesn't believe in running two 19-nors in the same cycle, NPP can be a solution.  My last run with NPP was in a 20 week cycle.  I ran the NPP for the first 10 weeks, and then switched to tren ace (another 19-nor) until I hit the 20 week mark.  Perhaps one of the best cycles I have ever run.  I was also on a gram of test cyp and EQ.  Hardly any bloat what so ever...but I'm sure the AI helped as well.
> 
> ...



Like the sound of that cycle.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

All who want good offer on NPP product...i can do it on Durobolic 1ml amps by Asia pharma!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Less water retention, and much faster acting.  I also get an overall good feeling from it!
> 
> Another plus is if you are one of those guys that doesn't believe in running two 19-nors in the same cycle, NPP can be a solution.  My last run with NPP was in a 20 week cycle.  I ran the NPP for the first 10 weeks, and then switched to tren ace (another 19-nor) until I hit the 20 week mark.  Perhaps one of the best cycles I have ever run.  I was also on a gram of test cyp and EQ.  Hardly any bloat what so ever...but I'm sure the AI helped as well.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I've got planned for next year, with maybe a little dbol somewhere in there.

I would consider 150mg EOD a good starting dose.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

guys how you can compare NPP to Primobolan depot?


----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Less water retention, and much faster acting.  I also get an overall good feeling from it!
> 
> Another plus is if you are one of those guys that doesn't believe in running two 19-nors in the same cycle, NPP can be a solution.  My last run with NPP was in a 20 week cycle.  I ran the NPP for the first 10 weeks, and then switched to tren ace (another 19-nor) until I hit the 20 week mark.  Perhaps one of the best cycles I have ever run.  I was also on a gram of test cyp and EQ.  Hardly any bloat what so ever...but I'm sure the AI helped as well.
> 
> ...




That is very similar to my current cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> This is exactly what I've got planned for next year, with maybe a little dbol somewhere in there.
> 
> I would consider 150mg EOD a good starting dose.



I didn't mention that I kicked of with 75mg of dbol and closed off with 80mg of var.  Can't wait to run it again!!




/V


----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I didn't mention that I kicked of with 75mg of dbol and closed off with 80mg of var.  Can't wait to run it again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm kicking off with 75-100mg of A-drol and finishing with 100mg of Var...great minds.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> I'm kicking off with 75-100mg of A-drol and finishing with 100mg of Var...great minds.



They sure as hell are!  I have drol on hand as well but chose dbol this time. 






/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I didn't mention that I kicked of with 75mg of dbol and closed off with 80mg of var. Can't wait to run it again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 10, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I recently ran 200mg three times weekly for 16 weeks and was very happy with the results. Stacked with 1200mg a week of test e and some tbol and made some good gains without getting too bloated and watery.




JFC


----------



## Hell (Oct 10, 2011)

Im 1 month into my first run with NPP today. Shit is great, my shoulder feels great and I have zero pain after flat bench or bb military press!

150mg NPP - M/W/F
150mg Test P - M/W/F
125mg Test C -M/W/F

Gonna run it for 12 weeks or so and then probably switch over to some tren ace again.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell said:


> Gonna run it for 12 weeks or so and then probably switch over to some tren ace again.



That's how I'm workin it.  Smart man!! 



/V


----------



## superhulk (Nov 16, 2011)

little late on this thread, but funny i found it. been taking 600mg test ew with 150mg npp eod for a bout 2 months about to trade out the npp for 75mg of tren ace eod.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 17, 2011)

superhulk said:


> little late on this thread, but funny i found it. been taking 600mg test ew with 150mg npp eod for a bout 2 months about to trade out the npp for 75mg of tren ace eod.



Prepare to be more than impressed with your results....I sure as hell know I was when I first tried it!




/V


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

Never tried NPP, considering it for next cycle. Because of it closeness to Deca, is the infamous Deca dick an issue with NPP? Was thinking of a cutting cycle early next year of tren and prop. Now wondering if I should go with NPP for the first 10 weeks, then switch to tren for another 10 weeks. Maybe kickstart with a tne/dbol blend for 4 weeks.


----------



## Hell (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with Victor, you will be impressed. I ended up running the NPP for 8 weeks and am now 11 days into Tren Ace at 50mg ed. 

NPP is just the fast acting ester of deca so it is possible to have "deca dick". I didnt have any problems though since I was running 750mg of Test with it.  

I am currently running:
50mg Tren Ace ed - Will probably up to 75mg ed this sunday
375mg of Test C a week
150mg of deca a week - for shoulder
.5mg caber twice a week
.5mg adex eod

Still hitting some PR's every week!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 17, 2011)

I remember doing Deca for the first time about 7 years ago, probably my second cycle. Still very new to the whole steroid scene. I remember losing my dick for about 10 weeks, don't really know if it was the Deca, or maybe an improper PCT. I do remember how it scared the shit out of me!!!  Lol, but I think I'm ready to try some NPP, next cycle. My rotator cuff would love it!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> 150 eod right now and loving life. NPP imo is best form of nandrolone


 


GMO said:


> I'm running 450mg/wk for a duration of 12 weeks...I'm 2 weeks in.


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


>





"GetBig" NPP beeyatch!


----------

